# 100,000 mile club



## DozerDan (Dec 18, 2013)

Hit 100k today on the way to work. Bought the car 2.5 years ago with 31k on it. 

Who else is there?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome! You're going to pass me pretty soon; you're driving more miles than me - I'm just short of 103K.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

121k here.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

108k miles on my 2012 X5 35d, bought CPO used w/52k in March 2014.
Meanwhile I've got 61k miles on my 2014 535d since August 2013.

No CBU issues with either car. Always driven hard and like they were stolen and for long periods on the highway. Never babied and/or used exclusively for short trips which could lead to CBU problems.

I am the only driver of my cars and 100k miles is a little under 2 years of driving for me. Anybody here in the 200k mile club yet?


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Yeah, just not with the bimmer. 200,000 just turned over in the Jeep and 170,000 in the Jetta. Only 53,000 in the X5, but be patient, it'll get there.


----------



## TypeR03260 (Feb 1, 2010)

My 2007 has 297k on it, my 2014 has 87k already too lol


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

TypeR03260 said:


> My 2007 has 297k on it, my 2014 has 87k already too lol


Lets not mix up our miles and kilometers :thumbup:


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

KeithS said:


> Lets not mix up our miles and kilometers :thumbup:


He's in the UK, so it's miles, not kilometers.


----------



## TypeR03260 (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely miles, I do about 1000 miles per week.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Almost there. I am at 98,500 miles. I bought a 2011 x5d used with 35k miles on it. I had to replace a stuck egr valve at 70k miles. Other than that, no issues.

I should also mention that I used to buy the cheapest diesel I could find and baby it but after the clogged egr, no more. I also do mostly short trips, work, errand running, etc.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

TypeR03260 said:


> Definitely miles, I do about 1000 miles per week.


LOL, that's how much I drive each week! I'm the only driver of my 2 cars and the miles are spread out on them.

3 fundamental reasons why I own and drive DIESEL vehicles and won't own anything that runs on gasoline: Economy, Longevity, Performance. I also like to add TORQUE and Efficiency to that list.

Absolutely no more gassers for me! All future vehicle purchases of mine shall only be DIESEL vehicles.

Have fun!


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

sirbikes said:


> Almost there. I am at 98,500 miles. I bought a 2011 x5d used with 35k miles on it. I had to replace a stuck egr valve at 70k miles. Other than that, no issues.
> 
> I should also mention that* I used to buy the cheapest diesel I could find and baby it but after the clogged egr, no more.* I also do mostly short trips, work, errand running, etc.


#1: Use only the best quality fuel you can find in your area and fuel up only at busy high volume / high turnover stations in your area to get only the freshest fuel. Go where the big rigs go in your area.

#2: Drive the P!$$ out of it! Long highway on-ramps, especially uphill ramps, are great places to get on it at WOT and drive it like you stole it. Regularly get on the power and USE IT instead of babying it and never driving it hard.

#3: Repeat steps #1 and #2 above.

Good luck.


----------



## TypeR03260 (Feb 1, 2010)

So far mine has had:

Clutch
Shocks
EGR Valve
FSU (twice)
Water pump
Drivers door lock

And probably a few things I've forgotten, considering the miles on her I really can't complain.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

Im almost there at 90,000. No issues to report. The car is never used for short in town trips....long distance only.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

n1das said:


> Absolutely no more gassers for me! All future vehicle purchases of mine shall only be DIESEL vehicles.


Depending on how this VW thing plays out that might be hard promise to keep down the line.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

listerone said:


> Depending on how this VW thing plays out that might be hard promise to keep down the line.


I'm not worried about it at all. If it happens my diesel vehicles simply become much longer term keepers than they already are. Future diesel vehicles of mine aren't likely to be any VW Group brand. And after "graduating" from VW TDIs to BMW Advanced Diesel, I'm finding it real hard to want to go back to another VW again. If I someday add another diesel vehicle to my all diesel fleet it likely will be a pickup truck. The diesel pickup truck market does not appear to be threatened at all. While VW's dieselgate scandal will change public perception of VW, it doesn't appear to have damped people's interest in diesel vehicles. Demand is still there. The diesel pickup truck market appears to be expanding with the RAM 1500, Chevy Colorado, and Nissan Titan XD hitting the market. I am signed up for a test drive of the Nissan Titan XD (5.0L V8 Cummins) when it arrives on dealer's lots. While I have no buyer's remorse for getting my BMW diesels, I am having some sellers remorse for selling my 2008 Ford F350 SuperDuty truck I used to have. That truck was so handy to have and too damn useful!

VW may phase TDIs out of their product offerings depending on what their business plans are going forward and how they survive the dieselgate scandal but IMHO diesel is far from dead.

In 2 more years I should be around 200k on the X5 35d and past 100k miles on the 535d. (Read: I drive a lot, around 1k miles/week.)


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

n1das said:


> Future diesel vehicles of mine aren't likely to be any VW Group brand.


But...it's my understanding that European regulators have started focusing on Mercedes and BMW.Just sayin'... :dunno:


----------



## lancelot1959 (Aug 20, 2003)

*105000 +*

Purchased car on 08/2013, now have 105000 + miles on it/:thumbup:


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^ Source and / or outcome?


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

Should be joining this club by summertime


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

127,000+ miles on my 2011. I purchased the car in July 2012 with 37,719 miles on it. It has a lifetime average fuel economy of 32.40 mpg.

So far I've had a turn signal fail under warrany, the steering rack was replaced at 56,000 miles out of warranty, and CBU removed at 93,000 miles.
It currently needs a new active DEF tank or DEF level sensor.

It has been a great car, one that I'll keep till one of us dies.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Good going ... hope to see more and have 200k mile clubs too. I bought mine when it had 1.5k miles and right now it has 80k miles. And I feel like it still drives the same... never had such a experience with any other car. Well I didnt have too many cars to begin with


----------



## Dr. Anthony (Oct 12, 2015)

2009 X5 diesel. just about to hit 216,000 KM (134,000 miles)
Just did the DPF/DEF/SCR delete..


----------



## Kostyan (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr. Anthony said:


> 2009 X5 diesel. just about to hit 216,000 KM (134,000 miles)
> Just did the DPF/DEF/SCR delete..


How is that going for you and what do you plan on doing to pass emissions test?


----------



## Dr. Anthony (Oct 12, 2015)

Kostyan said:


> How is that going for you and what do you plan on doing to pass emissions test?


I had some EGR plates fabricated so I completely removed my egr cooler too. Drives great. But im trying to figure out some issues with my tune and my tuner is not responding. (I'm hoping that it's because of Christmas and not due to lack of support)

I have a bit of an issue with one of my turbos, so I'll probably tear it apart next month when things get a bit more quiet.

As far as emissions go, not concerned as we don't have any emission testing here. Unfortunately alberta's provincial government recently went completely leftwing so if it does happen (which I doubt) I'll just deal with it then. At the end of the day, it's just a vehicle with mods. If i can't revert back, I'll sell it or part it out


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll be joining the club very soon, about 98k with my 2010 335D. Running like a top!:thumbup:


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

112,000mi / 180,000km and still running smooth as a baby's bottom. 

D.


----------



## Rockiii (Jan 29, 2013)

535d E61 pre LCI, meanwhile full reworked engine and 485700 km on it.


----------

